# Breaking into the high school market



## ebdatp (Dec 19, 2008)

Any suggestions on best way to introduce offerings to high school market. What groups are most often in need of t shirts?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

There are some suggestions in this video that I produced a year ago that you might find helpful. However, this is more focused on dtg printing and all types of schools - not just high school. Although most of the concepts will cross over different decorating techniques, some may not work for your company.

Back to School Sales Webinar for DTG Printers - GarmentTools.com - YouTube

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

basically your going to want to talk to the head person in charge of the sports dept or whomever oversee's the sports at that school district your wanting to do. alot of schools already have a supplier so don't be suprised if they may say well send us your info and we will take a look. If they say that then don't be suprised if they turn it into a price war. we have had that happen before with the other part of our business. some big group comes in and says what can you do for this. well we give them price they come back and say well we have it for this can you match it. that is price war. their just stringing you along so they can get the person they have already doing it do it for a lower price. I would also suggest sending a packet along to whomever deals with the clubs also. I wish you the best and I hope you get some good orders.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

One of the issues is you are trying to break into a very competitive market that is also a very tight community. 

The sad part is you go to a vendor seminar regardless if it is dye sub, DTG, embroidery, etc they all have the old pitch - "sell to schools and churches and make money in your garage". 

Not that simple. You will need a lot of time to crack that market.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you really need to know someone on the inside. most vendors are juiced into these markets. the only 2 ways you can break in is to know someone or have someone find you because one of their current vendors screwed up big time.


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Good, Luck I am working on getting into the market, I work with 2 schools right now, the problem is the school does not get into the athletic apparel. Each coach has their own suppliers. They say it spreads the work around and not just floods 1 or 2 suppliers.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

The business I get from high schools change each season based on who is in charge of the team wear and fan wear. It could be the AD, the coach, parent rep or booster club (committee). 

In the last few years I have offered a "made to order" program for the schools. They have embraced this as a way to cut back on unnecessary inventory, limit the offerings and to better control their financial exposure. So, from year to year and season to season I don't know if I will have the business or if whoever is in charge that season "knows someone who decorates" and the business goes there. 

One way I introduce myself into some of these groups is to initially offer bling and glitter items for the moms. Moms love the sparkle factor and I can expand or grow from that. There are coaches and AD's that subscribe to the good old boys network and my chances are slim breaking into those teams, but I am happy with what I offer and continue to grow my business each year. I also find a mom or person who has some social influence (because of what they are involved in) and I give them one each of a few things that I want to offer along with my business cards. They wear it and hand out my card to those interested and I get business. It may be a few here and there, but it has gotten my name out enough that I get entire orders the next season and have gotten referred to other schools as a result.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Just give them pretty low rate then others which are already delivering the tees. This is the best way to grab the attention of the others. I would like to prefer this if i want to market my business in schools.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You will also find it difficult to get into this market if you are home based instead of having a storefront. I lot of schools have been burned when they switch to a home based business, the business folds, then they have to go crawling back to their previous supplier... You really need to find a market for them that their existing supplier does not cover.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

league33 said:


> The business I get from high schools change each season based on who is in charge of the team wear and fan wear. It could be the AD, the coach, parent rep or booster club (committee).
> 
> In the last few years I have offered a "made to order" program for the schools. They have embraced this as a way to cut back on unnecessary inventory, limit the offerings and to better control their financial exposure. So, from year to year and season to season I don't know if I will have the business or if whoever is in charge that season "knows someone who decorates" and the business goes there.
> 
> One way I introduce myself into some of these groups is to initially offer bling and glitter items for the moms. Moms love the sparkle factor and I can expand or grow from that. There are coaches and AD's that subscribe to the good old boys network and my chances are slim breaking into those teams, but I am happy with what I offer and continue to grow my business each year. I also find a mom or person who has some social influence (because of what they are involved in) and I give them one each of a few things that I want to offer along with my business cards. They wear it and hand out my card to those interested and I get business. It may be a few here and there, but it has gotten my name out enough that I get entire orders the next season and have gotten referred to other schools as a result.


Great advice - the odds of busting in the front door in the clicky market is close to zero. This is a prime example of going through the back door.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

ADs change too often and too often the new guy has a 'buddy that prints shirts.' even if you somehow got in, that's no guarantee they'll go with you next year. and it's not always about the price. it truly can be one of those 'it's who you know' games. tough gig to get, tough gig to keep. 

we might set up at games this year. we talked with them about it and they will charge a fee, but otherwise they don't have an issue with it. everyone will see your wares, what you can do, and know your prices. short of going in front of the school board, this to me sounds like a pretty direct way to get seen and meet a lot of influential people.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't forget that plenty of schools require net terms.

No way can most home based shops afford to go 30 days (or longer) without the cash.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We require 50% down and the balance when they pick up. No net terms. If they have a PO then they still pay when they pick up. Also, we don't lowball the prices. We have a number of schools and clubs in schools and they all pay on our terms without issue.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

We are the same way with long term customers -- some are 0% down because they have a history of paying on time.

I hear from all of em regularly that some friend of a friend would do the job for 0% down. I too them they're welcome to use a new supplier, and then I quote them on the same job rushed if the other guy fails to meet the deadline.

We make a lot of money with rush jobs. A lot. I'd rather they go elsewhere and call me up 2 days before the event freaking out. Then I just take their credit card over the phone, including the 400% markup, and let them deal with expensing it.

Our price is competitive but not cheap. We prove ourselves by making deadlines and communicating regularly with job status. Our market is huge, though -- plenty of room for double the number of garment shops.


----------

